# Mag3C Quad XP-G MaxFlex Mod



## darkzero (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a mod where the host has sentimental value to the owner, I was honored to provide the build for him. The owner provided the ideas & parts, we decided on an appropiate driver & here are the results.

Hope the owner enjoys! 


-Mag3C (older model with no C in the serial)
-Quad XP-G R5 32mm MCPCB in series
-35mm diffused optics
-TaskLED MaxFlex5 (1300ma max, reconfigurable by UI)
-Download's MultiSink
-UCL 2.84mm thick
-Powered by 2x18650 in custom holder









Machined a recess to center the MCPCB












No mill so I made a heatsink for the MaxFlex out of copper pipe & a Dremel.












Postive contact for the battery adapter & acts as a spacer to fill the extra length of the battery compartment






Oring to hold the adapter in the body (adapter is not required to be removed when changing cells)






Negative contact for the 18650s (thanks to wquiles for the great idea!)






The 35mm diameter optic is no where near large enough to fill the a MagC/D head & I was a bit concerned. The owner used to call me the "glow master" & with his SN, I couldn't let him down so I filled in the void with some glow. 











Cavity ring turned down from a transparent furniture caster.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, sweet light!

I think the C series is very under rated.

Do you have links to the parts you used?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> Wow, sweet light!
> 
> I think the C series is very under rated.
> 
> Do you have links to the parts you used?


 
I'm actually one of the few (so it seems) that prefers the C size over the D size (although I like the D switch assy better).

The parts were ordered by the owner & delivered directly to me but these should be it:

MULTI Cree XPG modules

Download's Multi-Sink

George's MaxFlex


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 10, 2010)

DZ,

Sweet light! I bow to your extrordinarily clean work.... 

BEAMSHOTS!!!! Gotta have 'em, gotta see 'em!!!!


----------



## saltytri (Jun 10, 2010)

Will, that is sweet! So many good ideas packed into one light. There are some things there that I'll copy shamelessly. 

I'm also a fan of the C. Thanks to a vigilant and helpful member, I just got some gray 2Cs, which seem to be in short supply right now, and I'll be having fun with them.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm another Mag C fan :twothumbs

Surprised that Download's Multi-Sink was used.
Would have thought you could have knocked one up on your lathe


----------



## greenLED (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm the proud owner of such an awesome creation!!   

Here's more info on that light. Short story: it's a circa 1980's 3C Mag that belonged to my dad. I found it battered and neglected at my mother's house a while back. With the help of some generous CPFers I was able to make it work again. However, it never felt "complete"...

My dad was always tinkering and building stuff, and I'm sure if he were alive today, he'd love to have a custom flashlight (or two or three... dozen). So, in his honor, I decided that this light would be turned into something special. First I thought of turning this light into some sort of ROP, but then decided that wouldn't've been cool enough for my dad (he was always in pursuit of the latest tech gadget). It had to be LED then, and it had to be *bright*. I realized those multi-emitter XR-Gs are now available, and the rest of the project ideas fell in to place with Will's help.

Master Darkzero was kind enough to take up my request, in what I think might be one of his last custom projects. We discussed details and... I think he totally and completely outdid himself with this built. Even the custom glow ring, which I jokingly mentioned but knew was near impossible to implement! I really did not expect to see that incorporated into the light.

I am sure my dad would've gone nuts over a light so cool like this one (I know I am!).

*Thank you, Will!! *


:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2010)

saltytri said:


> gray 2Cs, which seem to be in short supply right now


 
Seriously? Uh oh, I better go look for another box. I'm only down to one box of the pewters. 







Pewter is my personal favorite color for the Mags. These are the ones left in my personal stash aside from the unopened ones.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Would have thought you could have knocked one up on your lathe


 
Many times it's easier & cheaper to buy an existing heatsink & modify if even needed. This heatsink did not require modifying but doing so helped the build come out better.




greenLED said:


> I'm the proud owner of such an awesome creation!!
> 
> Here's more info on that light. Short story: it's a circa 1980's 3C Mag that belonged to my dad. I found it battered and neglected at my mother's house a while back. With the help of some generous CPFers I was able to make it work again. However, it never felt "complete"...
> 
> ...


 
You are very welcome Migs. Awesome to hear about the history of the light. I'm happy to have made this possible for you. :twothumbs


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jun 10, 2010)

Wonderful story and build. I love hearing the sentimental details of certain lights. Makes this place very special. Will...awesome work :thumbsup: That battery adapter is the **** with the +ve contact and o-ring. :twothumbs


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 10, 2010)

All sorts of very nice touches that make for an awesome build. Thanks for the background story & great pics. :twothumbs


----------



## saltytri (Jun 10, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Seriously? Uh oh, I better go look for another box. I'm only down to one box of the pewters.



OK, now I'm seriously impressed and jealous! Where did you get a whole box? According to Mag, the gray C isn't on the market now.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jun 10, 2010)

Really? I've seen it at my local Ace hardware plenty of times


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jun 10, 2010)

darkzero said:


> I'm actually one of the few (so it seems) that prefers the C size over the D size


+1


SmurfTacular said:


> Really? I've seen it at my local Ace hardware plenty of times


+1


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! Great history with the light Greenled! And awesome build Will!! Would love to see some beamshots from that sucker. :thumbsup: Sending you a PM btw Will.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice build and setup.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2010)

saltytri said:


> OK, now I'm seriously impressed and jealous! Where did you get a whole box? According to Mag, the gray C isn't on the market now.


 
From what I've seen, Mag doesn't really list the availability of all the colors. I always got mine from Home Depot, just grabbed a whole box & went to the register. The 3C pewter however is rare & impossible to find, only came in the older style with the C in the serial. These came in a box rather than a blister pack.

I always thought the odd colors were exclusive to certain stores. I thought the pewter 2C was exclusive to Home Depot but the guys here are saying they've seen them at Ace? I don't have an Ace near me. Just like the copper 2Ds, I thought they were exclusive to Target as that's the only place I've ever seen/got them. I don't have any evidence of this though, just what I've heard here & there.


----------



## saltytri (Jun 10, 2010)

darkzero said:


> From what I've seen, Mag doesn't really list the availability of all the colors. I always got mine from Home Depot, just grabbed a whole box & went to the register. The 3C pewter however is rare & impossible to find, only came in the older style with the C in the serial. These came in a box rather than a blister pack.
> 
> I always thought the odd colors were exclusive to certain stores. I thought the pewter 2C was exclusive to Home Depot but the guys here are saying they've seen them at Ace? I don't have an Ace near me. Just like the copper 2Ds, I thought they were exclusive to Target as that's the only place I've ever seen/got them. I don't have any evidence of this though, just what I've heard here & there.



It is a bit of a mystery. Zbattery.com is ready and willing to sell us colors that Mag doesn't have on its web site. I guess it's just part of the fun to chase colors.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2010)

saltytri said:


> It is a bit of a mystery. Zbattery.com is ready and willing to sell us colors that Mag doesn't have on its web site. I guess it's just part of the fun to chase colors.


 
Interesting, do they list that option on their site? Around here black, black, & black is the only color you can find for any C size Mag except for the pewter at Home Depot. I'm going to make a trip to a few Home Depots this weekend to get another box of them, if you would like some pewters just let me know, that is if they still have them.

When I bought that box, it was cause I heard the pewters were becoming scarce & I panicked, that was like 2 years ago. Haven't paid much attention since then but I do recall still seeing them in stores. So maybe what I heard wasn't true or was only true for certain areas.


----------



## saltytri (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a nice offer, Will. I wouldn't mind getting some pewter 2Cs if they are available down there. Three would be plenty, if you can get them.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 10, 2010)

Another outstanding build Will :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2010)

saltytri said:


> That's a nice offer, Will. I wouldn't mind getting some pewter 2Cs if they are available down there. Three would be plenty, if you can get them.


 
You got it Dave.




wquiles said:


> Another outstanding build Will :twothumbs


 
Thank you Will! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Will has so many outstanding build threads, I'd feel silly commenting in them all, but this is one of the compelling ones for me.

Great work, Will! LOVE the use of a furniture caster. :thumbsup: I have an affinity for mods that use random items found around the house. In fact, once I'm able to again, I'm building a work/floodlight using various parts _*of*_ the house.

Migs - Another thing I have a soft spot for is lights with sentimental value (modded or not), and a light that belonged to one's dad is hard to beat, maybe impossible. I have three from my grandfather (Dad's side)... one already modded, another that will be, and one kept stock, each in his honor.

This thread took on a whole new meaning once you posted. I'm sure you'll get a lifetime's enjoyment out of this most excellent light! :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2010)

saltytri said:


> That's a nice offer, Will. I wouldn't mind getting some pewter 2Cs if they are available down there. Three would be plenty, if you can get them.


 
Got another box today, PM on the way.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 14, 2010)

Another very nice mod Will!  :twothumbs
Miguel, I'm sure your dad would be proud! :wave:


----------



## Tally-ho (Jun 20, 2010)

I particulary like when old family objects are brought to a new life.
A nice built for a nice story.
Well done guys


----------



## darkzero (Jun 20, 2010)

Icarus said:


> Another very nice mod Will!  :twothumbs


 
Good to hear from you Freddy (and thank you)! :wave: :twothumbs


----------



## spencer (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been considering a very similar mod. 4 XP-G's driven by a maxflex. My only concern was pushing the Maxflex too hard when the batteries reach the end of their charge and while the light is on full power (1300mA). What are your observations on this situation?

I would also like to say I like your driver heatsink. Good idea.


----------



## Weylan (Jun 20, 2010)

If you turn on the feature of the stat led, it will blink as it gets down real low.
OR turn on a RED led or some other color if you like.

But I prefer the slow blink. That lets me know the batteries are low. Then I have time to change the batteries and not worry I am going to kill them.



spencer said:


> I have been considering a very similar mod. 4 XP-G's driven by a maxflex. My only concern was pushing the Maxflex too hard when the batteries reach the end of their charge and while the light is on full power (1300mA). What are your observations on this situation?
> 
> I would also like to say I like your driver heatsink. Good idea.


----------



## georges80 (Jun 20, 2010)

spencer said:


> I have been considering a very similar mod. 4 XP-G's driven by a maxflex. My only concern was pushing the Maxflex too hard when the batteries reach the end of their charge and while the light is on full power (1300mA). What are your observations on this situation?
> 
> I would also like to say I like your driver heatsink. Good idea.



You can set the maxflex Cutoff voltage level to protect both the batteries and maxflex. i.e. set the cutoff at the point where you know you will be drawing excessive input current and thus pushing the efficiency heat losses too high.

cheers,
george.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 20, 2010)

Icarus said:


> Miguel, I'm sure your dad would be proud! :wave:


Heya, Freddy! :thanks:




Tally-ho said:


> I particulary like when old family objects are brought to a new life.
> A nice built for a nice story.
> Well done guys


The credit goes to Darkzero. I'm just (im)patiently waiting for the light to show up at my place... 




georges80 said:


> You can set the maxflex Cutoff voltage level to protect both the batteries and maxflex. i.e. set the cutoff at the point where you know you will be drawing excessive input current and thus pushing the efficiency heat losses too high.
> 
> cheers,
> george.


...and of course the light wouldn't've been possible without George's excellent drivers!


----------



## spencer (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not so much worried about the batteries but the design limitations of the driver. It is suggested to keep the input current below 3A but I'm wondering how far you can push that.


----------



## download (Jun 21, 2010)

What a beautiful mod! lovecpf


----------



## spencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *saabluster* 

 
_It means the end of all versions of this light for the foreseeable future. Not that I won't revisit the idea in the future but I have no specific plans at the moment and no more parts on hand or on order. After the 17 lights I still have to put up for sale that will be that._

The next obvious question is if I have a problem develop will you be available to repair the light, or do I just throw $200 in the trash bin?

EDIT: This is the post that was here under my name but I never wrote this. It must have gotten screwed up when CPF went down. When I click edit it shows the content of post 36 so I copied what was in this post and it is the new edit. Whoever wrote this might wish to repost with their name attached to it.

EDIT 2: I see saabluster didn't even post in this thread so this must belong in another thread and I still didn't write it. I have no business with saabluster.


----------



## spencer (Jun 21, 2010)

georges80 said:


> You can set the maxflex Cutoff voltage level to protect both the batteries and maxflex. i.e. set the cutoff at the point where you know you will be drawing excessive input current and thus pushing the efficiency heat losses too high.
> 
> cheers,
> george.



Thanks George. I didn't see this because of the extra page so my last post can be ignored. Although I haven't used any YET, your drivers look top notch and I don't even know all the features of them yet (like the low voltage cut off). 

Thanks, 
Spencer


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2010)

Luckily I was home when the delivery person stopped by...    

I can't stop myself from turning the light on/off every few seconds and ramping up/down the brightness. I did a quick comparison against my SF M6 on 1111, and this mod easily beats it in sheer brightness!!

SOOOOOooo excited!!   

(...and just in time for a special ceremony we have for my dad later this week.)

:bow: Will!


----------



## ninemm (Jun 22, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats on getting the light home. :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Jun 22, 2010)

download said:


> What a beautiful mod! lovecpf


Thank you. First time I have used your heatsink. Very simple yet very funtional & offers a wide range of possibilities. Fitment was great. I hope you do plan to continue offering them.




greenLED said:


> Luckily I was home when the delivery person stopped by...
> 
> I can't stop myself from turning the light on/off every few seconds and ramping up/down the brightness. I did a quick comparison against my SF M6 on 1111, and this mod easily beats it in sheer brightness!!
> 
> ...


 
Great to hear Migs! :twothumbs

Maybe if you get a chance sometime in the future perhaps you might be able to post a beamshot for us? Someone had asked for one but I forgot & already shipped the light. 

:wave:


----------



## zelda (Jun 23, 2010)

great idea with the copper heatsink, I have never seen this before! :thumbsup:

zelda


----------



## greenLED (Jun 23, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Maybe if you get a chance sometime in the future perhaps you might be able to post a beamshot for us? Someone had asked for one but I forgot & already shipped the light.
> 
> :wave:


Absolutely, but it'll have to wait 2 weeks; I'm heading out the door on some work-related travel. (Thinking of bringing this wonder along...) :devil:


----------



## darkzero (Jun 24, 2010)

zelda said:


> great idea with the copper heatsink, I have never seen this before! :thumbsup:
> 
> zelda


 
Thank you but I can't really take the credit. Long ago I remember someone posting something similar (I think) this but was unable to find it. Maybe it was Freddy/Icarus? So I just went down to the hardware store, picked up a $3 copper fitting that was close to the diameter I needed, turned it down, pulled out the dremel & that is what I ended up with.




greenLED said:


> Absolutely, but it'll have to wait 2 weeks; I'm heading out the door on some work-related travel. (Thinking of bringing this wonder along...) :devil:


 
:twothumbs

No rush, thanks, hope you enjoy your trip! :wave:


----------



## greenLED (Jun 24, 2010)

BTW, something I PMed Will last night:



> I'm at my parent's house tonight. It's in a somewhat rural area and it has a large backyard... the light is a MASSIVE WALL of light. There's somewhat of a moon, and even with the town's backscattered light, on the highest setting (haven't changed anything from the settings you left it at, I just ramped it up to max), I'm lighting trees about 30+ meters away almost as if I had a spotlight but the beam is wall-like) so at the same time I get lots of light close to me. I'm very impressed at the optic's performance. Of course once I turn the light off, I can still walk around with just the glow of the glow-ring.  Beastly!! I love it. :twothumbs


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 24, 2010)

Darkzero - how much would something like this cost? What would you charge?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 24, 2010)

greenLED said:


> BTW, something I PMed Will last night:


 
Awesome! :twothumbs So now I think I might have to build myself one, perhaps with my pewter Mag3C that I've been keeping stock for all these years. Yeah the glow is useful/bright, I went to get the mail one night & when I came back in through the garage I relied only on the glow to lead the way. 




shipwreck said:


> Darkzero - how much would something like this cost? What would you charge?


 
Sorry, as Migs mentioned, this one of the last projects on my list. PM replied. I retired from offering services long before I even received this light to work on but we discussed & planned this light for quite some time & I don't like to :fail: (sorry saw the new smiley & wanted to use it  ).

There are plenty of Mag modders around who could easily duplicate this for you. Besides I'm not much of a Mag modder.


----------

